# Some Interesting Albums I Found



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I found these albums doing a search on cdbaby.com. each one has some music samples. I thought they'd each have some great Halloween Haunt music on them. Here's the list:

http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/sabol Eternal Darkness

http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/petruccelli4 Kevin McCurdy's 25 Years Of Haunted mansion

http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/petruccelli2 Music To Die For

http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/virgilmusic2 Out Of The Ether

http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/petruccelli music from & inspired by kevin mccurdy's haunted mansion

http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/hedstrom1 Clive Manor

http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/petruccelli5 Morbid Melodies

http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/noxarcana2 Necronomicon

http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/noxarcana Darklore Manor

http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/hedstrom2 Midnight Circus


----------



## Nightshade (Jul 18, 2004)

Thanks for posting this list. I've already order two albums from it. Happy Haunting!!


----------

